# Untouchable



## Nellie (Jun 30, 2010)

Gasping, the crowd gazes,
seeing scalded skin,
once soft as velvet and so fair
now, rough as sand paper.

They whisper scathing remarks,
pretending not to hear
I turn facing them, smiling 
with a crippled heart.

From riches to rags,
health to near death,
off with the label
"It's all in her head!"

Stigmatized untouchable
life is my primordial sin,
tragedy my destiny.
Let what will be,
Be.


----------



## SilverMoon (Jun 30, 2010)

Nellie, Since I know the history of this poem, I'm going to try to stand back and be the strong objective observer.

Here is a woman with some kind of affliction recalling the days when her skin was 





> once soft as velvet and so fair


 
It always seem that people want to see "perfect". These superficial persons who don't realize the beauty within a person which is what counts the most.

And, here, your forebearance shows, and that you're class act...





> I turn facing them, smiling


 
I love your turn of words here! 





> From riches to rags


 
Your last stanza is great. I hope you don't mind if I make a suggestion:

Stigmatized,
untouchable
Life is my
primordial sin.

Tragedy, my destiny.
Let what will be,
Be...

Nelly, thank you for this poem. It's a poem all people need to read. Laurie


----------



## vangoghsear (Jun 30, 2010)

Powerful piece Nellie.  I just have a few points to aid the flow and readability.  There are a lot of "ing's" in the piece.  These tend to break flow. 


Nellie said:


> Gasping, the crowd gazes, *(Could be rewritten as "The crowd gasps, gazes", but it reads strong as is.)*
> see*s* scalded skin,
> once soft as velvet*,* so fair *(replacing the and with a comma lets the "so fair" take on multiple meanings.)*
> now, rough as sand paper.
> ...



Just suggestions.  I like it as is.


----------



## B.Mac (Jun 30, 2010)

change nothing, prodigious piece!!!


----------



## Nellie (Jun 30, 2010)

Thank you Laurie and Vangohsear for you great suggestions.  I knew there were to many "ings" and I took your advice.

Here is the re-write:

Gasping, the crowd gazes
sees scalded skin,
once soft as velvet, so fair,
now, rough like sand paper.

They whisper scathing remarks,
pretending not to hear,
I face them and smile
with a crippled heart.

From riches to rags,
health to near death,
off with the label
"It's all in her head!"

Stigmatized untouchable.
Life is my
primordial sin.

Tragedy, my destiny.
Let what will be,
Be.


----------



## vangoghsear (Jun 30, 2010)

I also wanted to say, I really like the way this stanza almost reads like a variation of Alice in Wonderland's "Off with her head."  



> From riches to rags,
> health to near death,
> off with the label
> "It's all in her head!"



I like the rewrite, but I also liked the original.


----------



## Nellie (Jun 30, 2010)

Thanks, Vangohsear.


----------



## SilverMoon (Jun 30, 2010)

A great edit, Nelly. I liked "It's all in her head" or.."off with her head!"  Laurie


----------



## Nellie (Jun 30, 2010)

Thanks, Laurie..... now.. off with our heads!!


----------



## Reese (Jun 30, 2010)

"life is my primordial sin,
tragedy my destiny."

I like your resolutness.

"Let what will be,
Be."

"I turn facing them, smiling 
with a crippled heart."

Very straightforward. I like it.

I'd like to hear more.


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Jul 2, 2010)

This, in a word, is excellent, Cindy. I agree it's better without the "ings". I bow down to your ability of brevity while saying so much, something I am completely incapable of. I adore the courage of the final lines. Kudos, love, for a very fine piece.


----------



## Nellie (Jul 5, 2010)

Lisa, Such kind words from you. Thank you.
Cindy


----------



## Gumby (Jul 6, 2010)

A beautiful and moving piece, Cindy. Very powerful. I truly enjoyed.


----------

